# Radhändler in Flensburg



## Trekki (1. Januar 2010)

Für meinen Vater suche ich einen Radhändler in Flensburg. Grund: ich habe im bei uns im Rheinland beim Händler ein Trekking Rad mit Rohloff-Schaltung gezeigt und er ist jetzt davon überzeugt, dass er dies fahren möchte.
Das Problem ist nur, dass er in Dänemark wohnt, dort bekommt man nicht solch hochwertigen Räder und bis zum Rheinland ist es ihm zum Radkauf zu weit. Flensburg währe aber OK.

Also: kann ich ihm einen Händler in Flensburg oder Umgebung empfehlen? Beratung und faire Preise sind wichtig!

-trekki


----------



## BePe (6. Januar 2010)

Also empfehlen kann ich:

-Brunner (http://www.eike-brunner.de/)

Da habe ich mein Spark Rc her:

Und die Räderwerft Harrislee (http://www.raederwerft.de/)
Die ist zirka 1,5Km von der Grenze entfern.
Habe da noch nichts gakauft aber nur gutes gehört.
Die haben auch viele Trekkingräder und sind eine Rohloff Vertretung.

Gruß
BePe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo BePe,

die Räderwerft scheint mir sehr interessant zu sein, vielen Dank für beide Hinweise.

-trekki


----------



## xc90 (16. Januar 2010)

Fahrrad Petersen in Flensburg am Hafermarkt dort hat sich mein vater auch ein rad mit rohloff schaltung gekauft, als sie eines tages defekt war kriegte er sofort eine neue eingespeicht ohne zicken und wenn und aber, den laden würde ich dir empfehlen. 
lg bjarne


----------



## northpoint (18. Januar 2010)

Ziemlich klein aber in Sachen Service hat mich der Becky zu meiner Flensburger Zeit nie enttäuscht:
http://www.beckys-bikeshop.de/index.htm


----------



## Rkm727 (24. Januar 2010)

was will dein vater denn ausgeben??


----------



## Trekki (24. Januar 2010)

Rkm727 schrieb:


> was will dein vater denn ausgeben??


2 bis 2.5k Eur.
-trekki


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2010)

Moin od. Malzeit 
Leider gibt es auch unter den Radlern noch einige , die meinen einen super Deal gemacht zu haben , indem sie einfach RÃ¤der klauen. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, das man mit geklauten RÃ¤dern glÃ¼cklich wird u. beim Radeln vor Freude Pippi aus den Augen quillt.

Ich bin jetzt auf eure Hilfe angewiesen, denn man hat mir ein Stumpjumper FSR Pro Carbon Gr.XL u. ein Epic Fsr Marathon Carbon Gr.L, Farbe Carbon silver, geklaut. Der Stumpi hat die Farbe Carbon/schwarz mit goldene Streifen u. braune Felgen. Das Rad stammt aus dem Modelljahr 2009 u. trÃ¤gt die Rahmen Nr.STQ48C0021. Das Epic von 2009 hat die Rahmen Nr. STAB38C0737.
Der Verkaufspreis liegt jeweils bei 4799,-â¬.
Da der Stumpi ein sehr groÃes Rad ist, fÃ¼r Fahrer ab 1,9m GrÃ¶Ãe, mÃ¼Ãte es schnell auffallen, auch das Epic, welches in der Farbe u. AusfÃ¼hrung sehr selten ist.
Hier sind Bilder der gestohlenen FahrrÃ¤der:


geklaute Bikes


Sachdienliche Hinweise nehmen wir gerne entgegen, es wird nicht euer Schaden sein, also Augen auf. 

Meine Tel. Nr. 01753726047

Hiers sind auch noch unsere kompletten Kontaktadaten: 

http://www.radsport-schriewer.de



GruÃ Kalles 
__________________


----------



## Rkm727 (25. Januar 2010)

fahrradstation ochsenweg in flente...


----------

